# قيمة المرأة



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2010)

*


قيمة المرأة

تتفاوت أسعار اللوحات الفنية من مجموعة الى أخرى، مع أن أحجام هذة اللوحات قد تكون متشابهه، وكذلك المضمون والألوان!!
ولكن قيمة اللوحة لا تقاس بثمن الألوان أو المواد المستخدمة أو الاطار المحيط بها، بل تقيم حسب من وقع علي اللوحة!!
والمرأة لا تقاس بثمن أسم عائلتها، ولا بتأهيلها العلمى، ولا بلونها أو عرفها، ولا بوضعها الأجتماعى، ولا بمظهرها الخارجى،..
فقيمتها هى فى توقيع الله على حياتها!.
المرأة ثمينة للغاية
هويتها تستمد من الله الذى يؤهلها لأن تحيا هذة القيمة بأثمار فى كل أبعاد حياتها، وكذلك فى كل أدوارها كفرد أولا، وكزوجة، وكأم، وكعاملة.....أيضا.
نرى تحقق هذا الأمر فى سفر الأمثال(31 :10 -31)
أشجعك أن تقرأى بتمعن فالخيار لك لكى تحيى هذة الهوية.
وأليك بعض منها.....+امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلىء.. بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا تحتاج الى غنيمة..تصنع لة خيرا لا شرا كل أيام حياتها..هى كسفن التاجر..تشعر أن تجارتها جيدة..سراجها لا ينطفىء فى الليل..تبسط كفاها للفقير وتمد يديها للمسكين..زوجها معرف فى الأبواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الأرض..العز والبهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الآتى..تفتح فمها بالحكمة، وفى لسانها سّنّة المعروف..تراقب طرق أهل بيتها، ولا تأكل خبز الكسل +
اذا فذكاة المرأة يكمن فى طريقة تكييف حياتها فى حدود أمكانيات زوجها المادية،.....لأن الأم تحمل فى عقلها وزارة الأقتصاد...
فيجب على كل زوجة وأم أن تعتنى بمظهرها داخل المنزل..تعود نفسها على أرتداء الملابس النظيفة البسيطة حتى اثناء عملها فى المنزل... وتساعد زوجها فى أرتداء ملابسة.وهو ذاهب لعملة بلمسات بسيطة!!!
هذة التصرفات تجعل النفوس بين الزوجين هادئة، فيرى الزوج زوجتة تعتنى بمظهرها من أجلة...
وتعتنى هى بزوجها لترفع شأنة ومظهرة بين زملائة فى العمل....
أن ضغوط الحياة،ومطالب الأولاد قد تصيب الزوجة بالقلق فتلقى اللوم على حياتها الزوجية...
ولكن أذا فكرت ونظمت وقتها سوف تنظر للحياة نظرة مختلفة...فكل أنسان فى الحياة لة حقوق وعلية واجبات ومسؤليات، قليل من الناس الذين يعرفون مسئولياتهم.. وأقل منهم الذين يقومون بهذة المسؤليات..
فالرجل مسئول على بيتة وأهلة وولدة..
هل أدى الى كل منهم حقوقة؟..هل أدب أولادة،وأحسن الى زوجتة وأنفق عليهم وراعاهم؟.. أم ضيعهم؟
والمرأة يسألها الله عن زوجها..هل أديتى الية حقوقة؟..وعن أولادها
هل رعتهم وأدت حقوقهم.أم أهملتهم فضاعوا؟
لا يمكن لأحد أن يجادل فى أن مستقبل الأسرة يأتى من أستقرار الأب والأم نفسيا وعائليا..
لو علم كل أنسان أن الله رب المجد يسوع المسيح أعطى لة وزنات يسألة عنها..هل حفظها وأدى حقها أم فرط بها؟
..أريد أما تحمل فى قلبها حنانا وحبا لأبنائها وزوجها!!
..أريد أبا وأما مثل السد العالى لمواجهة الطوفان القادم الينا، من كل مكان من الأنترنت، والفضائيات، والأفلام والتقليد الأعمى من هنا وهناك...
فالله قادر أن يهبنا الفكر الروحى والعقل السليم لكى نتاجر بالوزنات التى أعطيت لنا، فيما يرضى الله..
فنسمع الرب + نعما أيها العبد الصالح والأمين كنت أمينا فى القليل فأقمتك على الكثير.أدخل الى فرح سيدك + (متى 25 :23)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكـــــــرك





*​


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى 

وحشتنى مواضيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا جميله 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع رائع رائع


شكرا جدااا ليكم

الرب يفرح قلوبكم​*


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكـــــــرك
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> وحشتنى مواضيعك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع رائع رائع
> 
> 
> شكرا جدااا ليكم
> ...


----------

